# Help me update my 1997 Rossignol Dualtec 9S skis



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 14, 2007)

I still ski the sticks Alberto "La Bomba" Tomba helped make famous, Rossignol's Dualtec 9S's, which pre-date the whole parabollic revolution (my skis are 201cm).

They're great.  They are perfect on steep groomed trails, but, surprisingly, able to tackle the occassional bump or tree run (well, I force them to, I guess).  They're high-demand, high-reward expert slalom skis.

They also have almost no wax left and the edge probably can't be fixed another time.  So, a new (gasp) pair might finally be in order.

The problem is, I'm older now and don't ski with the same energy.  So, racing/near-racing slalom skis probably aren't for me.  I'm looking for a high-performance all-mountain expert ski.  I'm 6' 6" and 200 lbs, so I need a strong pair.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2007)

Volkl Unlimited AC30/AC40, Dynastar Legend 8000, Rossi B2, K2 Apaches


----------



## Rushski (Sep 14, 2007)

Elan Magfires/Speedwaves, Fischer RX8 Fire/RX Cool or Cold Fire.

Shaped skis will be SO much easier for you to ski on your "older" legs.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Rossi Z9


----------



## koreshot (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice suggestions.  I don't know much about carving slalom skis so I won't throw any specific models out.  I will caution you about one thing though: the vast majority of high performance slalom and carving skis need proper carving technique to get the best performance.  Stiff skis with deep sidecut generally aren't the most welcoming of skidding technique.

I am not sure if you are the skidding or the carving type, but given that you ski on something made before the shaped ski revolution, I would guess that you skid a fair amount.

There are skis out there that are more forgiving of skidding, but those skis usually don't give you the same level of carving performance - you are not going to get the slingshot out of a sharp carve effect.  Greg threw out a couple of suggestions that will work nicely for a skidder, like the B2 and the 8000.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

My Fischer RX8's are modern day expert slalom skis. I love them. I hear you about bumps and trees, I make them turn in those places; in reality, with all the sidecut, the issue is getting them to turn less (as Koreshot pointed out in the part of his post about skid). That will be interesting for you.

I ski them in the 170cm length...I'm not as big as you, I'm 6'2" and about 190. The 175cm length ought to suit you fine. Even that short, these skis are amazing in how they plow through crud and slush. Very stable.

And while they are not at all modern day powder skis, the wide tips and tails will impart plenty of float to someone used to skinny straight sticks.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> My Fischer RX8's are modern day expert slalom skis. I love them. I hear you about bumps and trees, I make them turn in those places; in reality, with all the sidecut, the issue is getting them to turn less (as Koreshot pointed out in the part of his post about skid). That will be interesting for you.
> 
> I ski them in the 170cm length...I'm not as big as you, I'm 6'2" and about 190. The 175cm length ought to suit you fine. Even that short, these skis are amazing in how they plow through crud and slush. Very stable.
> 
> And while they are not at all modern day powder skis, the wide tips and tails will impart plenty of float to someone used to skinny straight sticks.



He's right...the RX8  would be one of the better choices out there for you...still has that classic ski feel, but with auto pilot built in, it'll skid, it'll carve...beefy enough to handle your size (I'm 6'1 ~210) but not too stiff that its unforgiving.  just be sure to get your feet and knees apart...pretend you've got a soccer ball between your knees...or some hot blonde's head...whatever works.  Took my mother a little practice and time to give up the knees and ankles together stance...the head between her knees sealed the deal.  If you can get to a demo...great...but you'll need more than a couple of runs to figure the new skis out...find a good deal on a solid ski and pull the trigger.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

How about some thinner Twin Tips, with little shape?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> How about some thinner Twin Tips, with little shape?


Fischer Addict...especially if you're looking for something that will ski the rest of the mountain well too...pretty sure they're 114-84-114, 22m radius turn, wood core...true twin.  The Dumont from Salomon is on the narrower side too...and a wood core, but more $$$ than the Addict...the Fischer is tough to beat for what you get for the price...$429 or, the Fischer Habit for $299, still a wood core, true twin, softer and narrower 111-81-111.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 15, 2007)

JimG and ECPH brought up some great choices.  I'm on an RX8 in 170 as well (6' 205#).  The ski can do anything on-trail pretty damn well.  

Also know someone who just can't (or won't) ski heavily shaped skis and he is on a mogul-specific Salomon twin tip.  Not much sidecut and can be skidded or carved with a touch of effort.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Fischer Addict...especially if you're looking for something that will ski the rest of the mountain well too...pretty sure they're 114-84-114, 22m radius turn, wood core...true twin.  The Dumont from Salomon is on the narrower side too...and a wood core, but more $$$ than the Addict...the Fischer is tough to beat for what you get for the price...$429 or, the Fischer Habit for $299, still a wood core, true twin, softer and narrower 111-81-111.



I'm looking at the Addict and the Habit as a new powder ski this season.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks all for some really great ideas.  I've clearly got my work cut out for me.  Here's hoping I can demo some of these early in the season (before my old boards give out).

FWIW, the best on-line review site I've been able to find is: http://archive.skireviews.co.uk/en/index.html

If anyone has more ideas, I'd be happy to hear 'em!

Thanks again.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm looking at the Addict and the Habit as a new powder ski this season.


Jim, your idea of a powder ski and my idea of a powder ski are about 15-20mm apart!  Get a Watea 84 and I think you'll be much happier...Addict and Habit are great...but they're great all mtn...here comes the disclaimer... pipe and park skis...vs the Watea which is a kick ass all mtn ski (no disclaimer needed).  IMHO I think you'll find the Watea to be a much better choice for you...unless you're trying to get all steezy with Grilled...working on your rail slides and 540s, etc...or looking for something to get your bump on with Greg and the bushmogulmaster...then you'll like the narrower tip and tails and softer flex...but you already like your RX8s in the bumps...so get something that'll really expand the quiver.  I'll be on a Watea 94 for my fatter ski this year...and that's still narrow for a "powder" ski.  Out west, it'd be a watea 101 or a porohete (106mm)...sticking with the Fischer line up.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Jim, your idea of a powder ski and my idea of a powder ski are about 15-20mm apart!  Get a Watea 84 and I think you'll be much happier...Addict and Habit are great...but they're great all mtn...here comes the disclaimer... pipe and park skis...vs the Watea which is a kick ass all mtn ski (no disclaimer needed).  IMHO I think you'll find the Watea to be a much better choice for you...unless you're trying to get all steezy with Grilled...working on your rail slides and 540s, etc...or looking for something to get your bump on with Greg and the bushmogulmaster...then you'll like the narrower tip and tails and softer flex...but you already like your RX8s in the bumps...so get something that'll really expand the quiver.  I'll be on a Watea 94 for my fatter ski this year...and that's still narrow for a "powder" ski.  Out west, it'd be a watea 101 or a porohete (106mm)...sticking with the Fischer line up.



I know...I still can't see a ski wider than 84mm underfoot for an east coast ski. 

So I add the Watea to my demo list.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I know...I still can't see a ski wider than 84mm underfoot for an east coast ski.
> 
> So I add the Watea to my demo list.


So the Watea is right there at 84mm...but with a 126mm tip and 18m radius in a 176, they'll float like a butterfly and arc almost like the RX8...Addict is only 114 in the tip, won't float as well or carve as well, but better in bumps, pipe and park.  You'll like em.


----------



## ski220 (Sep 22, 2007)

Memorys.  Those 9S's were the quickest ski I ever had under my feet.  Wish I had a pair right now to bump on.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> So I add the Watea to my demo list.


These skis are tops on my demo list for this season. I am curious how the mid-fat compares to the 8000. But the 94 is what I am particularly interested in.

Back to the topic at hand, just do a demo day and ask for each booth's all mountain mid-fat. You are so far removed from the current crop of skis, you have nothing to compare to and other people's suggestions are going to be essentially meaningless without additional information. I skied the Rossi 9X dualtec GS ski when I raced in college in a 198 :lol: Those were the days, I currently ski a 178.


----------

